# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Madagascar - Research & Work Trip.

## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone, 

Currently I am in Madagascar on a Research and Work trip. I have been here nearly two months in total and soon I will be returning home to the UK, I have already seen so much so keep your eyes peeled for Photographic updates of some of the Fauna and Flora I have seen on my travels.  :Smile:  

Kind regards, 

Joshua Ralph
(Moderator)

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Mantidactylus melanopleura - insitu at Mitsinjo Forest, Andasibe, Madagascar. 




Aglyptodactylus madagascariensis male  - insitu at Mitsinjo Forest, Andasibe, Madagascar. 




Guibemantis sophiei (New species) - Insitu at Mitsinjo Forest, Andasibe, Madagascar.




Guibemantis pulcher spawn - insitu at Mitsinjo Forest, Andasibe, Madagascar. 


Trachelophorus giraffa - insitu at Mitsinjo Forest, Andasibe, Madagascar.


Mantella aurantiaca breeding pond - insitu at Menalamba, Torotorofotsy Wetlands, Andasibe, Madagascar


Mantella aurantiaca female - insitu at Menalamba, Torotorofotsy Wetlands, Andasibe, Madagascar. 


Mantella aurantiaca male and female - insitu at Menalamba, Torotorofotsy Wetlands, Andasibe, Madagascar.

----------


## Josh

This is amazing Joshua, that must be such an amazing trip. Didn't you make a video for parts of the trip? Or is that just me, haha. Superb pictures and truly an awesome trip.

----------

MantellaGuy

----------


## Terry

Amazing trip and amazing photos! Thanks for sharing.

----------

MantellaGuy

----------


## Amy

Joshua, it's been really awesome to watch your blog updates and see your photos!  Thanks for sharing and have a safe trip home!

----------

MantellaGuy

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> This is amazing Joshua, that must be such an amazing trip. Didn't you make a video for parts of the trip? Or is that just me, haha. Superb pictures and truly an awesome trip.


Hahaha well unfortunately i cant upload every photo to FF yet because it simply takes too long and i have over 2800 photos!! but yes i did i have 20 hours worth of footage haha  :Smile:

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Amazing trip and amazing photos! Thanks for sharing.


Another 2790 odd photots yet to come!  :Wink:

----------


## numpty

Great photos ... thanks for sharing!

----------

